# Steatocranus casuarius (buffalo head) - aggression question



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I just purchased four buffalo heads. They are currently housed in their own tank. I have had them for not even 24 hours and there is noticeable aggression. I need to watch a bit more, but I think there is one that is the bullying the other 3.

So, should I remove the bully immediately? Will another just become the bully? Is this perhaps a good thing since it is chasing 3 others?

I have read up as much as I can on this site and elsewhere so I have the tank setup with good water movement and plenty of caves with site-lines blocking them from seeing from one cave to the next. I also read that pairs form tight bonds. I certainly don't want to break up a potential pair.

So should I just let things play out or should I remove asap before I have a bunch of fish so stressed that they're dead?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

How large is the bully compared to the other fish?


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the largest might be 3.5" or so and the others are probably 2.5" to 3". He's noticeably bigger, but it's not as if you look at them and wonder what they're doing in the same tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Let him choose a mate if possible. If he's still being a PITA then remove him temporarily and reintroduce him when the others are established.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Four _Steatocranus _should not be in a tank smaller than 48" in length, as they get quite territorial. How large a tank do you have them in?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If its the aquarium he wants to setup with these guys and Tangs then I believe its a 33 gallon long, so that's 48".


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Right now things are relatively calm, though they're all hiding. They are by themselves in a 24" long tank at the moment but yes, the goal is to get a pair out of these four (or at least if at all possible two that don't stress each other out) in 48" tank with some occies and calvus.

I guess someone should modify the profile for the buffalo head that lists them as peaceful


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

They are pretty peaceful - with other species! Not so much with their own kind. However, once a pair forms, they are usually a very solid team.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> They are pretty peaceful - with other species! Not so much with their own kind. However, once a pair forms, they are usually a very solid team.


The profile lists the conspecific temperament as peaceful. Clearly that's not the case.

So here's the situation right now. I have a 24" tank dedicated to these four. I won't have anything larger for a few months.

I have not had a chance to really sit for a long period of time and watch carefully, but in the current setup from what I've seen they mostly each just hide in one of the four separate caves I built (they're set up so that, for the most part, there is no line of sight from one cave to the next). They rarely come out and if one darts into another cave there's a little jostling and either one moves on or they calm down and sit next to each other for a bit until they decide to tussle again and then one moves on.

So can a pair form in this environment if adults can form pairs at all? (I read after purchasing them that often pairs only form from juveniles since a bond formed is strong and they never form a bond with a second mate, so once they're adults they already had a bond and if the pair is split then they won't bond again)

Certainly if any of them look beat up I'll remove them and try to figure something out, but I'm wondering if there's anything in particular I can and should do. Again, a larger tank is not an option for a few months. At that point, one or more that work together will be moved into a 48" tank with calvus and occies and I'll sell the rest. Of course that assumes I have four healthy buffalo head at that point.


----------

